# 67904/15823 eyelid repair



## jmcpolin (Mar 28, 2012)

When would it be appropriate to bill both codes 15823 Blepharoplasty and 67904 repair of blepharoptosis.  I understand that 67904 involves the tendon and 15823 does not so wouldnt 15823 always be included in 67904?


----------

